# APR Dual Pulley and Ultracharger now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our new Stage 2 Dual Pulley setup and Stage 2+ Ultracharger Systems are now available for most 3.0 TFSI engines. 










Stage 2 is for use with a single or dual pulley setup. The pulleys spin the supercharger faster, allowing it to force more air into the engine. With a single pulley, expect between 437-481 HP with 371-409 FT-LBS of torque, depending on octane. With both pulleys, the supercharge spins even faster, and produces between 445-527 HP with 412-471 FTLBS, depending on octane. More details here on our product page. 










Stage 2+ is for use with our Ultracharger System. The Ultracharger mainly consists of a larger throttle body that removes a substantial pre-supercharger restriction, as the factory unit is 25% smaller than the supercharger's inlet! In doing so, power output grows further. Expect between 478-542 HP an 426-475 FTLBS, depending on octane. More details here on our product page.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Requirements*

*Pulleys:* A single purchase of APR Stage 1 and Stage 2 software is required. Use NGK BKR9EIX spark plugs gapped to .024" +/- .002" torqued to 30nm. A new belt, applicable to your pulley configuration, is required. The APR Supercharger Cooling system is necessary to keep IAT lower, which must be below 75C to achieve the advertised power figures. A high flow intake, with the factory snow screen removed, is highly recommended and may be required to achieve the advertised power figures. Vehicles with a 7 Speed DL501 transmission require an APR TCU Upgrade as peak power occurs past the factory redline. Vehicles with an 8 Speed ZF8HP require a TCU Upgrade with a higher redline to achieve the advertised power figures. 8 Speed ZF8HP TCU Upgrades are not currently available from APR. More details here on our product page. 

*Ultracharger:* A single purchase of APR Stage 1 and Stage 2 software is required. APR Stage 2+ software is then included with the kit. APR Dual pulleys are required. Use the included NGK BKR9EIX spark plugs gapped to .024" +/- .002" torqued to 30nm. The APR Supercharger Cooling system is necessary to keep IAT lower, which must be below 75C to achieve the advertised power figures. A high flow intake, with the factory snow screen removed, is highly recommended and may be required to achieve the advertised power figures. APR does not recommend using the factory catalyst. Vehicles with a 7 Speed DL501 transmission require an APR TCU Upgrade as peak power occurs past the factory redline. Vehicles with an 8 Speed ZF8HP require a TCU Upgrade with a higher redline to achieve the advertised power figures. 8 Speed ZF8HP TCU Upgrades are not currently available from APR. More details here on our product page. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Application Guide as of July/11/2017*


```
[b]Vehicle - Generation     - Engine      - ECU            - Single  - Dual    - Ultracharger 
                                                          Pulley    Pulley [/b]
A4      - B8.5 Typ 8K    – 3.0T        – Simos 8.5      - YES     - YES     - YES
A5      - B8.5 Typ 8T    – 3.0T        – Simos 8.5      - YES     - YES     - YES
A6      - C6 Typ 4F      - 3.0T        - Simos 8.3      - YES     - NO      - NO
A6      - C7 Typ 4G      – 3.0T        – Simos 8.5      - YES     - YES     - YES
A6      - C7 Typ 4G      – 3.0T Gen 2  – Simos 16       - In Dev. - In Dev. - In Dev.
A7      - C7 Typ 4G      – 3.0T        – Simos 8.5      - YES     - YES     - YES
A6      - C7 Typ 4G      – 3.0T Gen 2  – Simos 16       - In Dev. - In Dev. - In Dev.
A8      - D4 Typ 4H      – 3.0T        – Simos 8.5      - YES     - YES     - NO
Q5      - B8 Typ 8R      – 3.0T        – Simos 8.5      - YES     - YES     - YES
Q7      - MK1 Typ 4L     - 3.0T        - Simos 8.3      - YES     - NO      - NO
Q7      - MK2 Typ 4M     - 3.0T Gen 2  - Simos 16       - In Dev. - In Dev. - NO
S4      - B8/B8.5 Typ 8K – 3.0T        – Simos 8.4/8.5  - YES     - YES     - YES
S4      - B8.5 Typ 8K    – 3.0T Gen 2  – Simos 16       - In Dev. - In Dev. - In Dev.
S5      - B8/B8.5 Typ 8T – 3.0T        – Simos 8.4/8.5  - YES     - YES     - YES
S5      - B8.5 Typ 8T    – 3.0T Gen 2  – Simos 16       - In Dev. - In Dev. - In Dev.
SQ5     - B8 Typ 8R      – 3.0T        – Simos 8.5      - YES     - YES     - YES
Touareg - MK2 Typ 7P     – 3.0T        – Simos 8.5      - YES     - YES     - NO
Touareg - MK2 Typ 7P     – 3.0T Hybrid – MED17          - NO      - NO      - NO
```
*Part Numbers*


```
MS100135 - APR Pulley (Supercharger)
MS100133 - APR Pulley (Crank)
RS100001 - Belt for APR SC / OEM Crank Pulley
RS100003 - Belt for OEM SC / APR Crank Pulley
RS100002 - Belt for APR SC / APR Crank Pulley
MS100128 - Ultracharger for A4/A5/S4/S5 (B8/B8.5)
MS100129 - Ultracharger for Q5/SQ5 (B8/B8.5)
MS100130 - Ultracharger for A6/A7 (C7)
```
*Where to Buy*

APR Dealer Locator


----------

